
Ask HN: Examples of advanced Django API implementations? - theptip
Even after years of building APIs with Django &amp; Django Rest Framework, I still keep finding new features that save time or add power to my toolbox of abstractions.<p>Any suggestions for examples of advanced and&#x2F;or beautifully-crafted API implementations with open source?
======
dfsegoat
With respect to a django / python API implementation, Cloudera HUE is one of
the most elaborate and advanced codebases I have seen - it is essentially
designed to serve as a pluggable "desktop service" for interacting with the
Apache Hadoop and co. ecosystem (Hive, Pig, Impala,):

[https://github.com/cloudera/hue/blob/master/docs/sdk/sdk.md#...](https://github.com/cloudera/hue/blob/master/docs/sdk/sdk.md#an-
architectural-view)

[https://github.com/cloudera/hue](https://github.com/cloudera/hue)

------
tuyguntn
[https://taiga.io](https://taiga.io)

[https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-back](https://github.com/taigaio/taiga-back)

------
computerlab
If your API has lots of different user roles (which can often break REST),
this small library we built might be interesting to you:
[https://github.com/computer-lab/django-rest-framework-
roles](https://github.com/computer-lab/django-rest-framework-roles)

